# I may be needing a new stove soon



## debodun (Dec 18, 2019)

My GE XL44 stove is modified to use LP gas. Lately I've been having trouble with the oven igniter not turning on. I set the temp and it looks like it's working, then suddenly shuts off. Instrad of paying to repair a stove that is probably close to 30 years old, what would be the best place to buy a new one - big box store, appliance store, local utility? Any recommendations as to brand? I don't need many bells and whistles - I've been getting along on 2 top burners and a small oven for years.


----------



## Doomp (Dec 18, 2019)

I usually go to the Home Depot or Lowe's website and search for the appliance. You can filter it by price, rating, color, bells and whistles, etc. Even if I don't buy from that store, I can get a good idea of what's available.


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

I sent an email to a local appliance repair business explaining the problem. Here is the reply. I waned to know if these fees and procedures sound reasonable:

*We are sorry to hear about your recent issues with your igniter. It is common to believe that if the gas burners are still working, there is no gas supply issue. However, the oven and the burners have different gas supply lines that branch off from the inlet valve. While the issue you are experiencing is often an igniter, it is also commonly a cracked orifice or other gas supply issue. We have an $89 diagnostic fee for a technician to come to your home, diagnose the issue with your unit, and recommend a repair at a certain price. If you choose to move forward with repair, you do not have to pay the $89 diagnostic fee, just the quoted repair price. 
That being said, we do have one OEM GE Igniter for your oven in our warehouse. If the igniter is your issue, we would be able to do the job for $250 + Tax. This quote only applies to oven igniter replacement. If the cause of your issue is something else, the technician will diagnose and put a quote together for repair. *


----------



## Judycat (Jan 2, 2020)

I got a new stove several years ago. It's ok, but not as good as my old one, it has ceramic burners and takes forever to boil a pot of water. My old one was 30 years old too and was leaking gas somewhere, so I replaced it. I got the new stove from the local appliance dealer because they cheerfully service what they sell.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 2, 2020)

debodun said:


> My GE XL44 stove is modified to use LP gas. Lately I've been having trouble with the oven igniter not turning on. I set the temp and it looks like it's working, then suddenly shuts off. Instrad of paying to repair a stove that is probably close to 30 years old, what would be the best place to buy a new one - big box store, appliance store, local utility? Any recommendations as to brand? I don't need many bells and whistles - I've been getting along on 2 top burners and a small oven for years.


I agree with one of the other post Lowes.  You may get a few bells and whistles and not spend an arm and leg.  You deserve a few bells and whistles after hanging on to your stove for 30 years.  All the best in your search.... keep us posted.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 2, 2020)

@debodun If it were me, I'd retire that antique stove and buy a new one.  A GE gas stove could be purchased for under $400 at Home Depot.

I personally wouldn't invest all that money into repairing something that old.


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

I am almost ashamed to post a photo of it. Two top burners still work! I never liked the design of the top - the place where the oven temp is set sticks out so a big pot doesn't sit centered on the back burners.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 2, 2020)

Deb. Live a little. Splurge! Buy yourself a late Christmas gift for yourself and get a brand spanking NEW oven/stove. You deserve it.

We are renovating our entire kitchen and I plan on getting a brand spanking NEW oven/stove.

With how much money you are going to need to fix your old one, you are better off getting new. It’s clean, it’s functional and you’ll love it. 
You deserve quality items.


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

I just communicated with a Lowe's online agent. In addition ti a $20 haul away fee, there is a $199 installation fee.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 2, 2020)

Paying more than a few dollars to fix a 30 yr. old appliance is like pouring that money down the drain.  Spend your money on a new unit...Lowe's and Home Depot usually have some of the best selections and prices.  You will most likely have to pay some money for installation, as the old gas lines, etc., may no longer be up to code.  One of the biggest reasons for house fires is old/malfunctioning gas appliances.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2020)

My Slattery gas stove is 67 years old.


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

Never heard of that brand.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2020)

Left top is oven; bottom is broiler.  Matches must be used.  Lower right is cabinet for keeping pots, pans.


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice work area on top.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 2, 2020)

My old stove had a place to put baking pans. I miss that.


----------



## bingo (Jan 2, 2020)

thought about just getting an electric  range?


----------



## Keesha (Jan 2, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Left top is oven; bottom is broiler.  Matches must be used.  Lower right is cabinet for keeping pots, pans.


Wow! This is in fabulous condition. It’s been well cared for & maintained. It’s beautiful.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 2, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Left top is oven; bottom is broiler.  Matches must be used.  Lower right is cabinet for keeping pots, pans.


Pepper...That stove looks like my Mom's stove many many years ago....It seems stoves lasted longer back then...
I think it' cute....


----------



## terry123 (Jan 4, 2020)

Love my electric stove!!  I would check out Lowes, Home Depot, Sears, etc for prices.  Checking online saves a lot of time.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2020)

I printed a stock photo of my stove, that one is not actually mine, but it is the same except that the handle for the pots/pan section on mine is a round knob, and I do have a chip in the surface of the work space about the size of a quarter.  Otherwise, it's the same as mine.

When we moved into this apartment in 1953, this was our stove.  In the seventies, my parents replaced it with a larger gas stove in that popular at the time yucky color of avacado green.  After a few years, the new stove caught fire during Thanksgiving!  We had the superintendent come up to help us, thereby ruining his holiday, too and he removed the stove and replaced it with the one we had originally.  Seems he kept it in his workroom.  See, we did make a weak attempt to update!

I'm glad Not to have an electric stove.  Hurricane damage a few years ago knocked out electricity for almost a week.  I was still able to eat cooked meals (had to finish everything in fridge and freezer) and have hot coffee whenever I wanted.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 4, 2020)

I would recommend a local appliance store rather than Lowe's or Home Depot. Definitely don't  buy from Sears. 
Whirlpool, Kitchen Aid, or Maytag are among the best brands in the moderate price range.


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

I just had an appliance repairman here to look at it. He said it wasn't the gas supply or a bad igniter, so it was probably something faulty in the electronic control panel which he was not confident enough to repair. He said to replace that would be labor intensive and expensive and not worth it for a stove as old as mine if one could even be found. $25 diagnostic fee.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 9, 2020)

There are a couple of good web sites that sell appliance parts.......AppliancePartsPros.com, and RepairClinic.com.  Enter your make and model on those sites, and see if they have parts.  If not, you might as well start looking for a new unit.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2020)

Deb,

Did you ask the repairman if he had a refurbished stove that he would sell and install?

The repairman might also be a good candidate to pick up a new unit at the local home center and install it for a fee.  

It might be better than going it alone.

Good luck!


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Did you ask the repairman if he had a refurbished stove that he would sell and install?


I think if he had one, he would have mentioned it. He doesn't work out of a store - he's an independent contractor.

I looked at Repair Clinic and they don't have a circuit board. Also, whatever part I needed would have to be ordered online, which I can't do.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 17, 2020)

@debodun - Have you made a decision about the stove?  If it's 30 years old, you're better off getting a new one.  IMO, anyway, it's your choice.

My 2005 electric Whirlpool range has two small burners that work and the two big ones do not work.  It's been like that for two years now.   I like the stove and think it should have many more years.  And I looked at the new ones at Lowe's.  Very few are sold with burners, most have the flat top, I don't like them.  The one like my stove is selling ''on sale'' for $430, add to that the cables $26+, taxes at 8%, delivery is free but don't know about installation.  I figure it will come to at least $500.  So, I finally bit the bullet and am having a repairman come look at it Monday.  They charge $70 for the diagnostic, but it will be credited to the repair fee if I have it done, or I will lose the $70 if not.  It's a gamble.  I will update next week.


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

Catlady said:


> @debodun - Have you made a decision about the stove?  If it's 30 years old, you're better off getting a new one.  IMO, anyway, it's your choice.
> 
> My 2005 electric Whirlpool range has two small burners that work and the two big ones do not work.  It's been like that for two years now.   I like the stove and think it should have many more years.  And I looked at the new ones at Lowe's.  Very few are sold with burners, most have the flat top, I don't like them.  The one like my stove is selling ''on sale'' for $430, add to that the cables $26+, taxes at 8%, delivery is free but don't know about installation.  I figure it will come to at least $500.  So, I finally bit the bullet and am having a repairman come look at it Monday.  They charge $70 for the diagnostic, but it will be credited to the repair fee if I have it done, or I will lose the $70 if not.  It's a gamble.  I will update next week.



I am like you, I don't like to change something with which I am used to working and the new design elements can be confusing. If I get a new stove, there's a learing curve (more difficult now that years ago). The repair tech I had in to look at it suggested that I press the control buttons more firmly since they do get worn over time and don't make as good electronic contact. Has worked since, but no guarantees.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> I sent an email to a local appliance repair business explaining the problem. Here is the reply. I waned to know if these fees and procedures sound reasonable:


Are you at all 'handy'? I just replaced two igniters on my old stove (not as old as yours). It's quite simple to do. If you're considering it at all, check Youtube.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> I am like you, I don't like to change something with which I am used to working and the new design elements can be confusing. If I get a new stove, there's a learing curve (more difficult now that years ago). The repair tech I had in to look at it suggested that I press the control buttons more firmly since they do get worn over time and don't make as good electronic contact. Has worked since, but no guarantees.


Deb, if you don't like the glass tops and rather have the ones with burners like mine, you better buy the stove now.  The majority selling now have the glass tops, the ones with the burners may not be available in a couple of years.  My stove is only 15 so I figure it's best to fix, yours is already 30, time for a new one (or a younger one if you don't want to buy new).  I'm jealous you were able to get yours checked for only $25, I have to pay $70 on Monday.  Hope it will be worth it.


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> Are you at all 'handy'?



Not at all. I almost have to call an electrical contractor to change a light bulb (hyperbole). I do not have much knowledge, the tools, or manual dexterity to do much in the way of maintenance.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 19, 2020)

debodun said:


> Not at all. I almost have to call an electrical contractor to change a light bulb (hyperbole). I do not have much knowledge, the tools, or manual dexterity to do much in the way of maintenance.


There's  a few things around the house I might do, but I refuse to do anything electrical.  There are videos on YouTube how to replace the elements for my burners and I watched them, but I don't dare fool around with electricity and do something wrong and start a fire after I turn on the new burners.  I'd rather pay a tech.  My favorite saying is,  "Being smart is knowing what you're dumb at".  Amen!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 20, 2020)

UPDATE:  See my post #26

Well, my repairman came this morning.  I thought he was going to have to replace the whole shebang under my electric stove's hood.  Instead he only replaced the terminals for the two non-working 8" burners.  He was here 60 minutes and the total bill was for $157.  I thought it was kind of high, but at least I won't have to spend $500 or so for a new stove.  Hopefully it works for a few more years.   He did say that at 15 years old that's when they start dying.  We'll see.


----------

